# Radeon X1200 Grafikkarte kein DRI

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe in meinem Laptop eine Radeon X1200 DRI Grafikkarte.

Leider bekomme ich mit dem Opensource Radeon Driver kein DRI ans laufen.

Wenn ich in glxinfo schaue steht da was von "glxinfo: dri: No".

Mit dem Closesource ATI Driver habe ich keine Probleme.

Ich habe auch folgendes getan:

eselect opengel set xorg-x11

emerge --newuse mesa

emerge --newuse mesa-progs

In der xorg.conf steht das DRI ebenfalls drin.

Ich denke der sollte laufen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

hast du auch das radeon drm kernel modul geladen?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi firefly,

oh ne das habe ich nicht geladen.

Werde es dann heute abend mal testen.

Ich hatte immer gedacht, dass die Kernel module fuer die Grafikkarte

nicht mehr noetig seine, das hier alles vom xorg uebernommen wurde.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

die module im Kernel sind aktiviert.

Ich habe das radeon und das radeonfb modul aktiviert.

Die glxgears sind jetzt auch etwas schneller geworden,

allerdings sagt mir glxinfo immer noch das fbconfig fehlen wuerde.

Ich sehe auch kein /dev/fbdev und muss ich aus irgendwelche gruenden vielleicht

xf86-video-fbdev intallieren?

Wenn ja wie oder wo muss ich das einbinden?

Was muss ich mit fbconfig anfangen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

